# Gears for my goat



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not sure as to what ratio gearing I should get for my gto, I have light mods like k&n intake, and bobcat tune with spintech exhaust. I would like a better launch off the line and I would like a nice bark into second. I only drive on weekends and I would need to be able to comfortably cruise at 60 to 75 mph on the way to the beach, I heard 3.91s might be a good bet, but if anyone has suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. (what gears does the car have stock?) 2006 gto 6.0....


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a lot of choices. Most guys use 3.90's and love them. That should be a nice all around gear. Not sure if there are any other ratios but I haven't really heard of any others.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Can I expect much difference in my ride with 3.90s, or should I look to modify elsewhere for added power(torque)?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it depends on your tranny what gears to get because of their different ratios. 3.73s work best for A4s and 3.91s work best for M6s. i have a M6 with 3.91s they make my car feel like it's lost 500# and gets into the power band a lot quicker. one of the best mods you can do to all but boosted/very high HP cars


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> it depends on your tranny what gears to get because of their different ratios. 3.73s work best for A4s and 3.91s work best for M6s. i have a M6 with 3.91s they make my car feel like it's lost 500# and gets into the power band a lot quicker. one of the best mods you can do to all but boosted/very high HP cars




You are correct my friend. All depends on your trans. My car is a Stalled A/4 with stock gearing and it does a great job of hitting the power band quickly but a change of gears would give it a boost.

Speaking of Boost. I am doing F.I. on my car shortly. Going with a Procharger


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> You are correct my friend. All depends on your trans. My car is a Stalled A/4 with stock gearing and it does a great job of hitting the power band quickly but a change of gears would give it a boost.
> 
> Speaking of Boost. I am doing F.I. on my car shortly. Going with a Procharger


i got a fantastic deal on my gears because the old owner went to F.I. we swapped pigs and $350 and i had 3.91s. when he hit in the upper 120s with a M6 in the 1/4 he had to shift to fifth so he went back to stock 3.46s


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i got a fantastic deal on my gears because the old owner went to F.I. we swapped pigs and $350 and i had 3.91s. when he hit in the upper 120s with a M6 in the 1/4 he have to shift to fifth so he went back to stock 3.43s




I think my car will be fine with a Procharger and stock gearing. I don't race my car so having a stalled trans and F.I. should make for a fun ride. Also going to swap out my trans . Getting a Stage V Trans from RPM. My stock trans is showing signs of weakness with the power I currently have


----------

